# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Fjale te arta te njerezve te medhenj

## Syri_Vrases

Keto do te shkruaj thenie te bukura e filozofike, per "tema" duke filluar nga A-Zh.


Me Mirekuptim

----------


## Syri_Vrases

*ATDHEU*

Endacaku i shqetesuar me ne fund deshiron te kthehet ne atdhe, ne kasollen e tij, ne gjirin e familjes se tij, aty ku gjen ate kenaqesi qe me kot e ka kerkuar ne vend te huaj.

*Gete*

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Ai qe i sherben mire atdheut, nuk kanevoje per stergjysherit.

Volter

----------


## Syri_Vrases

E embe dhe e bukur 
eshte te vdesesh per atdhe
dhe te lire ta lesh pas vetes
femijet, shtepine dhe cdo gje tjeter.

Homeri

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Ta duam atdheun jo se eshte i madh, por sepse eshte vendi yne.

Seneka

----------


## Syri_Vrases

O ze i embel! Sa mire tingellon gjuha amtare ne vend te huaj!

Gete

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Te jetosh dhe te vdesesh per atdhe, eshte e embel shu,e

Haine

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Atdhehu eshte si familja, e ndjejme nevojen e tij, kur na mungon.

Flober

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Marrim pjese ne lavdine e te pareve tane vetem atehere kur mundohemi t'u ngjasim.

Molier

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Ai qe nderon flaurin kur eshte i vogel, do t'i dale zot kur t rritet.

E. De Amicis

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Edhe zemrat tuaja te vogla ndizen, edhe shpirtrat tuaj dhjetevjecare lartesohen perpara emrit te bukur te atdheut.

E. De Amicis

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Virtyti i pare edhte devocioni kundrejt atdheut.

Napoleoni

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Gezimet qe ke ne atdhe, me kot i kerkon larg tij.

Mahlman

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Parulla "Ubi bene, ibi patria" eshte pohimi i hidhur i nje materializmi brutal dhe pa ideale. Buke e kripe ne vendin tend jane ushqimi me me vlere se cdo pasuri tjeter ne vend te huaj.

Gerhard-Amintor

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Pa atdhe nuk eshte e mundur te kete nje rregullim te njerezimit.

G. Mazini

----------


## Syri_Vrases

*-ARTI-*

Ne art, thjeshtesi, konciziteti dhe qartesia eshte persosmeria me e larte e formes; kjo arrihet me pune te madhe dhe prirje.

L. Tolstoj

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Arti eshte nja nga kushtet e jetes njerezore, ai eshte mjet komunikimi ndermjet njerezve.

L. Tolstoj

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Te shprhesh me perpikmeri, kjo eshte nisja dhe mbarimi i cdo arti.

Gete

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Qellimi i artit eshte kenaqesia, qellimi i shkences eshte e verteta.

Lesing

----------


## Syri_Vrases

Ka njerez te uritur, po shpirti i artistit eshte gjithnje i etshem.

E. Geibel

----------

